# Learn Spanish course in Spain?



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello all, I will just start by saying abit about me first. I am from the UK (where I live now) and basically I am looking to start learning Spanish by doing some sort of course in a Spanish school asap, as I am looking to move to Spain after in the very near future. I have a very basic understanding of the language, hopefully this way I will get to understand Spanish ALOT more and also be fun too!

The main area we keep looking at is Murcia to live but I am open to other places I like too. Never even been to Murcia yet! Imo I would want a course in one of these places atm:
-Murcia Region
-Malaga 
-Nerja
-Mallorca
-Granada

Problem is trying to find a good reputable course as its hard to know what they are exactly like on the internet. Thing is I've had a look and now cos of my age I now fall outside the junior or young programs they do by a year or two as they are mostly under 20's. I think it would be better to find a place with more younger people as it might be easier to make friends being young still, thinking this should help bring the language skills up if you can find people similar to you to talk to rather than older people. Maybe ones near the beach might be more like this? But its hard to tell on the net, so I guess what I don't want is to not learn anything and it to be lonely and boring aswell as I'll be going by myself.

Also another good thing to have would be to be able to talk and mix with Spanish people there as students will just be foreigners, there is one in Palma de Mallorca that does this called International House as they have Spanish people learning English and other languages there too, so I guess a place where perhaps they are big enough to teach Spanish people other languages or subjects in the same school/location would be a major benefit to me imo.

So dunno if anyone can help me find a good place with good teachers to start learning Spanish in for what I want in these locations? Cheers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best thing to do is to find an area that you wish to live in and go from there. There will be good and bad spanish teachers/courses in all areas, but its also alot to do with your own ability to pick up other languages and you making the effort to speak Spanish at every opportunity

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you tried looking online at Spanish Universities for courses. I know Granada University did an intense course last year (I think it lasted for 6 weeks), and also Almeria University did an inter-cambio course last year, which involved Spanish University students wanting to learn English.

I am not sure of the cost of the courses, but if you are intending to come over initially to learn Spanish and meet 'younger' Spanish people, this could be an option.


----------



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok thanks for the replies I did what you said and researched and narrowed it down to the Murcia Region.

I have found some schools:

-- Instituto Hispánico de Murcia In Murcia center

-- Neruda Academy In Elche

-- FUNCARELE - CARTAGENA

-- Top School (English Site - topschoolinspain) (Spanish Site - clasesdeidiomas) In Elche

The first ones don't seem to do any spanish intercambio methods but the last one topschool I think teaches english to spanish students which could be good but its hard to tell if its at the same location or not. Also all of these except Instituto Hispánico de Murcia aren't on most of those study abroad websites so can't find many pics or reviews on them, and info on students etc...

(Thanks Chica but I guess granada is out of the question now)

Cheers


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello Redline99. If I were you, I'd try to look for spanish people who meet with. I'm spanish and I've been in England (Bournemouth). I enrolled in a language school and afterthat I met upwith some Brits. You can do both things, but the second option is totally free. You can meet up with them and have exchange lesson. If you decide to go to Malaga we could have exchange lessons. Anyway, I highly recommend Andalusia. You could visit Malaga, Cordoba, Sevilla and Granada, amongst other cities.


----------

